# Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

hi,

ich habe seit Jahrzehnten einen Gartenteich.nix grosses.so 4 auf 4m und an der tiefsten stelle einen guten meter tief.
ursprünglich als Biotop gedacht hat er keinerlei zufluss und keine pumpe oder dergleichen.
im laufe all der jahre haben dort viele viele verschiedene fische gelebt und sind auch wieder verendet.an Fischarten hatte ich so ziemlich alles schon drin ausser hecht und wels.
nun meine frage:
natürlich ist der Teich im sommer eine tiefgrüne dreckbrühe.
wir hatten hier bislang auch einen sommer wie wir ihn seit jahren nicht mehr hatten.seit Wochen Hitze und so gut wie keinen regen.
jetzt sind vor ein paar tagen die ersten fische verendet.für mich ganz klar sauerstoffmangel.1 kleines Rotauge und ein Gründling.gründlinge wurden seit zig jahren keine mehr besetzt.vermehren sich aber wohl dort.
kann ich so noch nachvollziehen.

jetzt hab ich aber gestern einige Liter Leitungswasser zugemischt und hatte irgendwie kein gutes gefühl.die fische zeigten sich aber sofort sehr lebhaft und munter.ich denke eigentlich müsste die Sauerstoffzufuhr und das kühlere wasser ja auch guttun.
heute morgen finde ich jedoch erneut ein totes kleines Rotauge und einen toten graskarpfen,der übrigens total verkümmert war.der muss auch gute 5,6 jahre alt sein und hatte 15cm.
könnt ihr euch das erklären? irgendwie hatte ich auch bedenken aber ich weiss nicht recht warum...#c


----------



## Muyxin (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Ich denke es hat nach wie vor mit dem Sauerstoffmangel zu tun. Auch wenn du Tags zu vor frisches Wasser zugeführt hast, ist das eher ein tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Da der Teich recht klein ist und wie du sagst mit Pflanzen sehr zugewachsen ist, ziehen die Pflanzen über Nacht den Sauerstoff aus dem Gewässer. Das Wetter ist für solch kleine Biotope momentan der absolute Killer, leider.


----------



## Franky (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Ich fürchte auch, dass Du ohne Muftlumpe nicht mehr lange Freude an Deinem Biotop haben wirst. Eine entsprechendes Belüftungsgerät (Pi mal Daumen ein Viertel vom Teichvolumen an Förderleistung/h; bei ca 16 m² und 1 m Tiefe schätze ich so 10 - 12 m³ (mit Randzone)?!?).
weiteres Problem: die temperatur... Je wärmer, desto geringer ist die Sauerstoffbindung/sättigung. Aber das in den Griff zu kriegen wird nicht einfach und nur mit viel Aufwand zu lösen sein (Schlauchleitung ins Erdreich verlegen und als "Wärmetauscher" nutzen)
Wir haben z. zt. eine noch nicht da gewesene Hitzewelle - momentan traue ich mich auch nicht zu uns ans Nidda- oder Nidderufer...


----------



## gründler (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Moin

Wenn jemand inter.an sowas hat 

http://www.oxydator.de/

sollte das mal ausführlich lesen.

Das ding bewirkt in Aquarien kleine Wunder und gibt es auch für Gartenteiche.

Ansonsten belüften und entgasen,entgasen zb über 5-10 Obstkisten so das das Wasser schön tropft,belüften wie man halt mag mit Pumpen etc.



Ps: Auf lange sicht empfehlt sich nur eins und das ist filtern.Muss man auch net teuer kaufen kann man alles selber bauen egal ob Gartenteich oder Fischzucht man muss nur nicht zwei linke hände haben.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=teichfilter


#h


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Muyxin schrieb:


> Ich denke es hat nach wie vor mit dem Sauerstoffmangel zu tun. Auch wenn du Tags zu vor frisches Wasser zugeführt hast, ist das eher ein tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Da der Teich recht klein ist und wie du sagst mit Pflanzen sehr zugewachsen ist, ziehen die Pflanzen über Nacht den Sauerstoff aus dem Gewässer. Das Wetter ist für solch kleine Biotope momentan der absolute Killer, leider.



seltam ist aber trotzdem dass die tage zuvor keiner mehr gestorben ist und ausgerechnet jetzt nach der frischwasserzufuhr zwei gestorben sind.und irgendwie hatte ich in Erinnerung dass dies ev. passieren wird.
 pflanzen hab ich fast keine drin.die doofen graskarpfen fressen jeden Halm und stengel ab.die werd ich nie mehr besetzen.weiss nicht wieviel noch drin sind.können aber kaum mehr als 2,3 sein und auch die sind klein.
 aber das ist ein andres Thema das ich mal in angriff nehmen sollte...


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wenn jemand inter.an sowas hat
> 
> ...




 der erste link klingt interessant.wie sieht das Produkt denn aus und wie kommt man da ran?
 eine endgültige lösung auf dauer wird eine grössere Sache.das ist mir durchaus klar.
 ich vermute auch mal wenn pflanzen drin sind dass das wasser dann eher klarer wird???
 ich meinte bevor die graskarpfen drin waren und es Seerosen usw. gab dass das wasser zumindest im frühjahr und herbst klar war.
 das wäre mal meine erste aktion.folie muss eh erneutert werden,dann Teich neu befüllen und bepflanzen und die graskarpfen raus.

 nur warum aktuell nach die toten fische nach der leitungswasserzufuhr???


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Ich würde da nicht lange warten sondern einfach mal im nächsten Baumarkt für ein paar Euro nen Belüfter kaufen. Wenn du den dann noch in nen Schacht im Boden installierst pumpt er immer recht kühle Luft in den Teich. Schaden kann es nicht.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Belufter-Teichbeluftung-Teichbelufter-Sauerstoffpumpe-Luft-Kompressor-Ausstromer-/181806863953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2a54889651

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sauerstoffpumpe-Teichbelufter-LK-60-60L-min-30-Watt-6-x-50-mm-Kugel-Schlauch-/361336805491?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item54215a1873

oder wenn es leiser sein soll:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichbelufter-HAILEA-V-60-Alugeh-60-L-min-nur-35-Watt-Sauerstoffpumpe-Koi-/271934015857?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3f5087c971


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Muyxin schrieb:


> Ich denke es hat nach wie vor mit dem Sauerstoffmangel zu tun. Auch wenn du Tags zu vor frisches Wasser zugeführt hast, ist das eher ein tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Da der Teich recht klein ist und wie du sagst mit Pflanzen sehr zugewachsen ist, ziehen die Pflanzen über Nacht den Sauerstoff aus dem Gewässer. Das Wetter ist für solch kleine Biotope momentan der absolute Killer, leider.



warum ziehen denn pflanzen den Sauerstoff aus dem gewässer? ich dachte eher umgekehrt.filtern sie nicht auch das wasser auf natürliche weise?unsere Baggerseen sind z.t. übersät vom kraut und das wasser wird dadurch fatzenklar.
 das sind Baggerseen die z.t. aussehn wie Alpenseen bei uns...


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ich würde da nicht lange warten sondern einfach mal im nächsten Baumarkt für ein paar Euro nen Belüfter kaufen. Wenn du den dann noch in nen Schacht im Boden installierst pumpt er immer recht kühle Luft in den Teich. Schaden kann es nicht.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Belufter-Teichbeluftung-Teichbelufter-Sauerstoffpumpe-Luft-Kompressor-Ausstromer-/181806863953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2a54889651
> 
> ...




auch ne gute lösung.wie gesagt geht es ja eher um eine Zwischenlösung als um eine dauerhafte lösung.und es handelt sich ja auch nicht um sündhaft teure kois oder so.trotzdem tut mir jeder tote fisch irgendwie weh.
auch wenn es sich bei dem graskarpfen jetzt in grenzen hielt.ziehen die dann viel Strom? müssen die nonstop durchlaufen???


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Hallo!

Es kann auch am pH-Wert liegen. Wenn die Algen/Pflanzen in der Nacht den Sauerstoff zehren und tagsüber CO2, kommt es tagsüber zu pH-Werten bis zu 11. Algen sind nämlich in der Lage auch gebundene Kohlensäure zu verwerten, damit geht also auch der letzte saure Anteil verloren.
Wie ist denn euer Leitungswasser? Wieviel Kalk?
Hol dir mal solche Teststreifen.
Und weißt du, ob die Tiere tagsüber schon verenden oder nur Nachts?

MfG Svenno


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

kann mich noch an den supersommer erinnern.das war glaub 2003.
 also da war es deutlich schlimmer als jetzt.da fehlte fast die hälfte an wasser vom Teich und die fische schnappten jeden morgen an der Oberfläche nach luft.überlebt haben sie es aber letztlich doch.
 ich leite normal bei regen auch immer Regenwasser in den teich-sobald meine Regentonne gefüllt ist.aber wie gesagt haben wir gerade eine derbe Trockenheit...durch wind müsste doch auch eher Sauerstoff in den Teich kommen,oder?


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> warum ziehen denn pflanzen den Sauerstoff aus dem gewässer? ich dachte eher umgekehrt.filtern sie nicht auch das wasser auf natürliche weise?unsere Baggerseen sind z.t. übersät vom kraut und das wasser wird dadurch fatzenklar.
> das sind Baggerseen die z.t. aussehn wie Alpenseen bei uns...



Natürliche Photosynthese, tagsüber brauchen die Pflanzen CO2 und Licht, um Glucose zu bilden, nachts atmen sie und der Zyklus geht zurück.
Die Sichttiefe eines Gewässers hat allerdings eher etwas mit dem Nährstoffgehalt zu tun. Es gibt auch Alpenseen , die trüb sind mit hohen Nährstoffgehalten.
Kommt auf das Wasser an, das den See speist|wavey:


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Es kann auch am pH-Wert liegen. Wenn die Algen/Pflanzen in der Nacht den Sauerstoff zehren und tagsüber CO2, kommt es tagsüber zu pH-Werten bis zu 11. Algen sind nämlich in der Lage auch gebundene Kohlensäure zu verwerten, damit geht also auch der letzte saure Anteil verloren.
> Wie ist denn euer Leitungswasser? Wieviel Kalk?
> ...



also du meinst jetzt schon in bezug auf die leitungswasserzufuhr,oder?
da könnte schon was dran sein.wie gesagt normal führ ich Regenwasser zu.
unser wasser ist eher kalkhaltig.nicht so extrem wie in der Stadt wo ich arbeite,aber schon kalkhaltig.
die fische sterben glaub nachts.ich weiss aber auch nicht wie lang die schon am grund lagen bevor sie an die Oberfläche kamen.die ersten beiden fische waren schon verwest,die von heute nicht.die sind glaub schon eindeutig nach der wasserzugabe verendet...


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> warum ziehen denn pflanzen den Sauerstoff aus dem gewässer? ich dachte eher umgekehrt.



...gilt nur für die Nacht.....Die Photosynthese kommt zum Erliegen, durch die sich weiter fortsetzende  Dunkelatmung der Blätter strömt CO2 nach außen und der zur Atmung  benötigte Sauerstoff diffundiert in das Blatt.


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> kann mich noch an den supersommer erinnern.das war glaub 2003.
> also da war es deutlich schlimmer als jetzt.da fehlte fast die hälfte an wasser vom Teich und die fische schnappten jeden morgen an der Oberfläche nach luft.überlebt haben sie es aber letztlich doch.
> ich leite normal bei regen auch immer Regenwasser in den teich-sobald meine Regentonne gefüllt ist.aber wie gesagt haben wir gerade eine derbe Trockenheit...durch wind müsste doch auch eher Sauerstoff in den Teich kommen,oder?




Bei so kleinen Teichen, wälzt sich das Wasser nicht um, außer, du hast einen Orkan. Viel Fläche hast du nicht, dass sich da Strömung bilden könnte. Aber auch dieses Hin-und her kann eine Ursache sein. Vielleicht haben sich da einige Parasiten oder Krankheitserreger breit gemacht, die die Situation, der Anfälligkeit der Fische zu Nutzen machen.

Hast du mal Auffälligkeiten beobachtet?
Einstiche im Bauchraum?


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Natürliche Photosynthese, tagsüber brauchen die Pflanzen CO2 und Licht, um Glucose zu bilden, nachts atmen sie und der Zyklus geht zurück.
> Die Sichttiefe eines Gewässers hat allerdings eher etwas mit dem Nährstoffgehalt zu tun. Es gibt auch Alpenseen , die trüb sind mit hohen Nährstoffgehalten.
> Kommt auf das Wasser an, das den See speist|wavey:



d.h. die pflanzen ziehen Sauerstoff oder nicht?
 also an unseren seen ist es schon so je mehr kraut desto klarer werden sie.zu wenig Nährstoffe kann aber auch der fall sein.wir haben glaub zu wenig Plankton oder so irgendwie.oder auch zuviel.weiss nicht genau.|rolleyes


----------



## Muyxin (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> warum ziehen denn pflanzen den Sauerstoff aus dem gewässer? ich dachte eher umgekehrt.filtern sie nicht auch das wasser auf natürliche weise?unsere Baggerseen sind z.t. übersät vom kraut und das wasser wird dadurch fatzenklar.
> das sind Baggerseen die z.t. aussehn wie Alpenseen bei uns...



An sich hast du recht. Pflanzen geben tagsüber via Photosynthese Sauerstoff an die Umgebung ab und filtern andere Stoffe wie z.B. Co2, Mineralien usw. aus dem Wasser. 

 Das Pflanzen in der Nacht dem Gewässer Sauerstoff entziehen ist dem Prinzip der Photorespiration geschuldet. Um es in einfachen Worten widerzugeben, bei der Photorespiration werden Stoffwechselprozesse in der Pflanze "umgekehrt", die Pflanze verbraucht Sauerstoff anstatt Kohlenstoffdioxid und entzieht dem Wasser so den freien Sauerstoff. Mit steigender Wärme wird dieser Effekt noch weiter verstärkt und angekurbelt. Ich bin mir zwar nicht mehr zu 100% sicher, aber ich meine mich mal dunkel an eine Vorlesung erinnern zu können, in der dieses Prinzip erläutert wurde. 
 Aber wen du sagst, dass der Teich nicht wirklich bewachsen ist, dann kommen vielleicht andere Faktoren eher in Betracht. Vielleicht lag es aber auch gar nicht an dir und die Fische wären so oder so Opfer der jetzigen Witterungsbedingungen geworden, auch ohne dein Eingreifen.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



> warum ziehen denn pflanzen den Sauerstoff aus dem gewässer?


Das nennt sich Assimilation, oder Photosynthese und ist die Grundlage für jegliches sauerstoffabhängiges Leben in deinem Teich!
Tagsüber produzieren Wasserpflanzen Sauerstoff und brauchen dazu Co2 und Sonnenlicht, nachts geht es genau umgekehrt die Planzen "zehren" Sauerstoff, produzieren Co2.
Als Sofortmassnahme würde ich dringend empfehlen zu belüften, viel effektiver als Sprudelsteine, oder Oxidatoren, ist eine beständige Bewegung der Wasseroberfläche.
Also eine billige Pumpe im Baumarkt kaufen(20-50€) und entweder diese Springbrunnendüse verwenden oder eben für Strömung an der Wasseroberfläche sorgen, ein Wasserfall erfüllt ebenso diese Aufgabe.
Ein zumindest teilweises Beschatten des Teichs dürfte auch hilfreich sein, z.B. ein Sonnensegel spannen!
Ein Teilwasserwechsel ist auch keine so ganz schlechte Maßnahme, aber wie du ja gesehen hast, ohne stützende andere Mittel(Belüftung), bringt dies nicht lange einen günstigen Effekt.
Übrigends wer so blöd ist und Graskarpfen besetzt, braucht sich über miese Wasserwerte und trübe Brühe nicht zu wundern.

Wenn du einen Hornbach in der Nähe hast, dann schau mal nach den Heissner Pumpen, das ist so ziemlich das Günstigste was zu kriegen ist!

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt :

Bei den jetzigen hohen Wassertemperaturen findet der Stoffwechsel, Umwandlung von Nitrit in Nitrat usw.um ein vielfaches schneller statt.
Zudem ist die Sauerstoffsättigung jetzt um ein vielfaches geringer.
Letzteres wird wohl der Knackpunkt sein.
Eh schon wenig Sauerstoff ,hinzu die Sauerstoffzehrung der Pflanzen, Algen bei Nacht.


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> d.h. die pflanzen ziehen Sauerstoff oder nicht?
> also an unseren seen ist es schon so je mehr kraut desto klarer werden sie.zu wenig Nährstoffe kann aber auch der fall sein.wir haben glaub zu wenig Plankton oder so irgendwie.oder auch zuviel.weiss nicht genau.|rolleyes



Hi, dass das Wasser mit zunehmenden Pflanzenwuchs klarer wird ist bei uns auch so. Die Pflanzen wirken da schon allein als mechanischer Filter, die Schwebstoffe die sonst das Wasser trüben setzen sich auf den Pflanzen ab, ist ja eine rieeeeesiege Oberfläche die da entsteht, mit abermillionen kleinen Zwischenräumen. 
Hinzu kommt, das alles was an Nährstoffen in die Pflanzen geht, dem Phytoplankton nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.

Grüße JK


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich aber gestern einige Liter Leitungswasser zugemischt



Wie viel sind "einige Liter"? Dein Biotop müsste so um die 3-4m³ Wasser enthalten. Wenn du nur 20 liter frisches reinkippst, wird der effekt gleich null sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



> Wie viel sind "einige Liter"? Dein Biotop müsste so um die 3-4m³ Wasser  enthalten. Wenn du nur 20 liter frisches reinkippst, wird der effekt  gleich null sein.



Vor allem wenn die alte Brühe drinn bleibt, deshalb auch Teilwasserwechsel(mindestens 1/3) und nicht nur nachfüllen!

Jürgen


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt :
> 
> Bei den jetzigen hohen Wassertemperaturen findet der Stoffwechsel, Umwandlung von Nitrit in Nitrat usw.um ein vielfaches schneller statt.
> Zudem ist die Sauerstoffsättigung jetzt um ein vielfaches geringer.
> ...



mag durchaus auch ein grund sein.das wasser war neulich brühwarm.abnormal.
 trotzdem ist nach wie vor nicht geklärt warum die fische ausgerechnet nach der wasserzufuhr verendeten?
 ein gedanke von mir war dass die vorher eben schon geschwächt waren und so den wechsel der Wassertemperatur oder ph-wert nimmer verkrafteten...|kopfkrat


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wie viel sind "einige Liter"? Dein Biotop müsste so um die 3-4m³ Wasser enthalten. Wenn du nur 20 liter frisches reinkippst, wird der effekt gleich null sein.



puh.mit Wassermengen und -flächen hab ichs nicht so.
 also wenn 3-4 kubik drin sind dann hab ich schon so nen kubik rum nachgefüllt.und zwar nicht reingluckern lassen sondern richtig mit starkem strahl auf die Oberfläche.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Assimilation, oder Photosythese und ist die Grundlage für jegliches sauerstoffabhängiges Leben in deinem Teich!
> Tagsüber produzieren Wasserpflanzen Sauerstoff und brauchen dazu Co2 und Sonnenlicht, nachts geht es genau umgekehrt die Planzen "zehren" Sauerstoff, produzieren Co2.
> Als Sofortmassnahme würde ich dringend empfehlen zu belüften, viel effektiver als Sprudelsteine, oder Oxidatoren, ist eine beständige Bewegung der Wasseroberfläche.
> Also eine billige Pumpe im Baumarkt kaufen(20-50€) und entweder diese Springbrunnendüse verwenden oder eben für Strömung an der Wasseroberfläche sorgen, ein Wasserfall erfüllt ebenso diese Aufgabe.
> ...



es ist ein kleiner Gartenteich der als Biotop gedacht war und über die jahre hinweg so ziemlich mit allem mal besetzt wurde je nachdem wo ich an was rankam.
ich hab nie gesagt dass ich mir da gross Gedanken drüber gemacht habe oder so.bei einem fischteich oder angelgewässer wäre das was ganz andres.
ich hab als damaliger jungangler auch mal paar minizander reingetan an die ich damals rankam-das war noch schwachsinniger.aber so wars halt damals...|wavey:

p.s: die graskarpfen hatte ich im Baumarkt zufällig gesehen und der Verkäufer sagte mir oh da müssen sie aber aufpassen die werden auch in kleinen Teichen recht gross.
das reizte mich soviel ich das noch nach all den jahren weiss.hat sich aber als totaler flop erwiesen.da hast du schon recht.ich hatte den Teich zwischenzeitlich schon auch recht "sinnvoll" besetzt.das ist aber alles an der Wasserqualität gescheitert. wie gesagt ich hatte schon alles drin,von Elritzen über Lauben,moderlieschen,bitterlinge und und und...ausser Salmoniden.


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Kann bei dem Wetter natürlich sein, dass die auch ohne frisches Wasser gestorben wären. Nur 5 Stunden früher... Vielleicht kam der Notarzt einfach nur zu spät.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Was die Graskarpfen angeht, egal jetzt sind sie drin.
Mach mal einen Wasserwechsel(1/3-1/2) und belüfte das Wasser mit einer Strömungspumpe/Springbrunnen, als Sofortmaßnahme.
Wie ich schon weiter vorn geschrieben habe, sind die Heissner Pumpen vom Hornbach günstig und bedingt durch die Garantie, quasi immer wieder durch Umtausch zu ersetzen!
Soll heißen einmal gekauft, ewiger Pumpenspass!
Qualitativ hochwertiger, aus deutscher Produktion, Oasis, dafür aber auch dreimal so teuer.
Die Pumpe sollte so bemessen sein, dass sie stündlich mindestens einmal die Gesamtwassermenge umwälzt! 
Die Ansaufstelle gehört möglichst tief in den Teich und wie gesagt für austreichende Bewegung an der Oberfläche sorgen.
Bei den gegenwärtigen Bedingungen, werden viele kleine (Garten)Teiche umkippen, ist zwar kein Trost, aber du (deine Fische!) bist nicht alleine in der Situation!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Eine andere Idee, die Situation nutzen und das Ding ganz leer machen, Schlamm raus und neu befüllen, besetzen.
Dann aber richtig, also von Anfang an belüften und wenn mengenmäßig viele Fische gehalten werden sollen, auch filtern!
Anständig bepflanzen und sich eventuell auf Fischarten beschränken, die mit den Bedingungen in solchen Teichen klar kommen.
Also Karausche, Giebel, Orfe, Schleie, wenn es noch andere Arten und wie gesagt, noch mengenmäßig viele sein sollen, wirst du auch filtern müssen!  

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Wenn schon Filter, dann aber so
http://www.onlykoi.welker.info/html/filterung/biofilter/biofilter.htm |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



> Wenn schon Filter, dann aber so
> http://www.onlykoi.welker.info/html/.../biofilter.htm


Das ist natürlich die optimale Filterlösung, nur wenn dafür der ganze Teich umgebaut werden muss, natürlich recht aufwändig! 
Da gibt es aber noch etliche andere Möglichkeiten, so hat ein Freund schon jahrelang den 2 Regentonnenfilter, b.z.w. Plastikfassfilter, erfolgreich in Betrieb.

Jürgen


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine andere Idee, die Situation nutzen und das Ding ganz leer machen, Schlamm raus und neu befüllen, besetzen.
> Dann aber richtig, also von Anfang an belüften und wenn mengenmäßig viele Fische gehalten werden sollen, auch filtern!
> Anständig bepflanzen und sich eventuell auf Fischarten beschränken, die mit den Bedingungen in solchen Teichen klar kommen.
> Also Karausche, Giebel, Orfe, Schleie, wenn es noch andere Arten und wie gesagt, noch mengenmäßig viele sein sollen, wirst du auch filtern müssen!
> ...



spiegel-und schuppenkärpfchen kommen bis jetzt noch gut klar...#6
um das ganze zu leeren und komplett neu anzulegen fehlt mir leider momentan die zeit.dafür müsste ich mir mal ne gute Woche komplett freischaufeln.
auch ein guter teichfisch sind döbel.die kommen mit allem klar.denen ist alles wurscht.genauso wie sonnenbarsche.
leider beide räuberisch und v.a. ersteres Allesfresser im Quadrat.zur not auch sich selber in gleicher grösse...alles schon erlebt.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> *Anständig bepflanzen* und sich eventuell auf *Fisch*arten *beschränken*, die mit den Bedingungen in solchen Teichen klar kommen.



Wenn man das einhält und der Besatz nicht übermäßig ist, kann man auch auf Technik verzichten. Wichtig ist dabei, dass ein ordentlicher Teil des Wassers durch Pflanzen auch beschattet wird. So lief bei mir ein Teich in ähnlichen Ausmaßen und geringerer Tiefe über ein Jahrzehnt stabil, bis irgendwann die Teichfolie hin war. Lediglich in ein, zwei harten Wintern hatte es den einen oder anderen größeren Fisch dahingerafft.


----------



## Syntac (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> im laufe all der jahre haben dort viele viele verschiedene fische gelebt und sind auch wieder verendet.an Fischarten hatte ich so ziemlich alles schon drin ausser hecht und wels.
> #c



Wenn das so ein Massengrab ist, seit vielen Jahren, ist die Pfütze wohl einfach nicht geeignet.  Da würde ich schon mal dran denken, das einfach zu lassen...


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Syntac schrieb:


> Wenn das so ein Massengrab ist, seit vielen Jahren, ist die Pfütze wohl einfach nicht geeignet.  Da würde ich schon mal dran denken, das einfach zu lassen...



Aus Tierschutzgründen würde ich dir da Recht geben, weil einige Arten bestimmt nicht artgerecht leben können...


----------



## Mutzenbacher (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Hi,

wie wäre es mit einer Solaranlage.

Habe ich am Teich ein Panel von 30x40cm und eine Solarpumpe, gepuffert mit Laderegler über 12 Volt Akku. Läuft ca. 24h bis der Laderegler dicht macht. Lasse dann tagsüber wieder laden usw..

Habe die "Anlage" schon 3 Jahre wartungsfrei im Betrieb.

Kannst Du auch ohne Akku betreiben, dann pumpt es halt nur wenn ausreichen Licht da ist.

Wenn man nicht bei CONRAD kauft, komm man mit unter 100 Euronen hin.

2. Giese ich den Garten mit Teichwasser. Das sind momentan jeden Tag 200 - 300 Liter Giesswasser, welche dann durch Frischwasser ersetzt werden.

Normalerweise mache ich immer einen Teilwasserwechsel mit der Saugpumpe, aber wegen der vielen Kaulquappen geht das im Moment nicht. Ginge schon ..... ;-))


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Fische für Gartenteiche sind Giebel die sind unverwüstlich !


----------



## Lucioperca17 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Syntac schrieb:


> Wenn das so ein Massengrab ist, seit vielen Jahren, ist die Pfütze wohl einfach nicht geeignet. Da würde ich schon mal dran denken, das einfach zu lassen...



jetzt übertreibt mal nicht.fische sterben wohl irgendwann auch mal eines natürlichen todes,oder? und die Gründlinge z.b. scheinen sich immerhin über all die jahre gehalten bzw. fortgepflanzt zu haben.was fehlt sind bestimmt lediglich pflanzen,grad z.b. Seerosen die schatten spenden.solche arten die nicht damit klar kommen hab ich nicht mehr besetzt und dass in einem Teich mal 1,2 fische verenden ist wohl auch normal.
es ging mir jetzt wie gesagt überwiegend um die hitzephase.und da ist so eine solarbetriebene pumpe sicher eine gute Wahl.
es hat hier auch mittlerweile endlich mal geregnet und die Hitzewelle soll vorerst beendet werden.
ich füttre übrigens die fische auch.vielleicht auch deswegen noch mit die Trübung???


----------



## Lucioperca17 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Fische für Gartenteiche sind Giebel die sind unverwüstlich !



ja denen geht's blendend.es hat aber ein paar Wochen gedauert bis sie sich eingewöhnt hatten bzw. sich blicken liessen.jetzt sieht man sie jedoch häufig und sie sind die ersten die am start sind wenns futter gibt.
zudem sind das noch lustige Kreuzungen.einer von denen ist fast weiss,ein andrer hat nen grossen Schleierschwanz...#6
den "normalen" karpfen geht's aber auch gut soweit.die sind aber auch nicht vom Baumarkt sondern natürlicher nachwuchs.
und für die die bedenken geäussert haben:
die kommen aus einem fischteich wo die karpfen zwar laichen,deren nachwuchs aber allesamt aufgefressen wird und kein einziger von den kärpfchen hochkommt.da haben sie es in meinem Teich mit Sicherheit besser...


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*

Kannst du mal Bilder von deinem Teich reinstellen?


----------



## Lucioperca17 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zu Fischsterben im Gartenteich*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Kannst du mal Bilder von deinem Teich reinstellen?



kann ich machen.ich hab aber ein schlechtes Handy und momentan sieht der Teich nicht besonders einladend aus.
ein Rotauge ist noch verendet.das lag aber schon länger am grund und war fast komplett verwest.seither nix mehr.
nun soll aber wieder eine Hitzeperiode kommen bei uns mit an die 40 grad.
bin am überlegen ob ich nicht jetzt schon Frischwasser zuführen soll.


----------

